# Skervesen guitars price?



## Thasman (Oct 16, 2012)

I am thinking of getting a skervesen raptor 7 and I was wondering what the base price was for the guitar?


----------



## ROAR (Oct 16, 2012)

You can contact them and get quotes I imagine


----------



## Thasman (Oct 16, 2012)

I assumed as much, I was just wondering if there was a specific base price


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 16, 2012)

If it isn't advertised, it isn't anyone's business but their customers and theirs. You won't get an answer from someone openly about such things as it is not polite to the builder.


----------



## ROAR (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't know offhand, probably $2k is good base estimate.


----------



## MetalDaze (Oct 16, 2012)

But how many z&#322;otych is that?


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Oct 16, 2012)

Base price 7string Raptor is 1850&#8364; x 4,1 = z&#322;


----------



## Thasman (Oct 17, 2012)

cheers


----------

